# POSTICIPATO era {GentooPub a Milano : Venerdì 18/V/07}

## .:deadhead:.

Per i gentooisti alcolizzati interessati, l'evento è stato posticipato al primo venerdì del sesto mese... Qui maggiori dettagli

=================

Proposta: Gpub al Movida ( QUI Zona Garibaldi, Corso Como ) Ore 18:30 - (quando?)

Troppo troppo tempo oramai è passato dall'ultima volta in cui ci siam ritrovati, oh utenti di gentoo, davanti ad un buon boccale di $bevanda_a_scelta .

Sotto con le proposte: e ricordate, niente prigionieri!!!  :Very Happy: 

Per ora conto:

```

comio

drizzt

randomaze

akiross

...
```

----------

## comio

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Proposta: Gpub al Movida ( QUI Zona Garibaldi, Corso Como ) Ore 18:30 - Venerdì 18 maggio
> 
> Troppo troppo tempo oramai è passato dall'ultima volta in cui ci siam ritrovati, oh utenti di gentoo, davanti ad un buon boccale di $bevanda_a_scelta .
> 
> Sotto con le adesioni: e ricordate, niente prigionieri!!! 
> ...

 

dovrei esserci... però quando vado per la tangente bloccatemi.

ciao

----------

## federico

Presente, ma senza fare paurosamente tardi, che la mattina dopo sono in croceverde...

----------

## randomaze

Proverò ad esserci ma in questo periodo non riesco a pianificare niente che preveda l'uscita dal lavoro   :Crying or Very sad: 

...potremmo inaugurare le Gentoo Colazioni alle 8.00 del mattino  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Bene , bene... Tra gli aficionados non conto defezioni... Ma i nuovi!? Genteee i GPub son per tutti, venite a divertirvi, staccatevi da monitor e scrivanie e partecipate! Su sù! Voglio vedere volti nuovi, gentooiste e gentooisti, fatevi vivi! Milano vi attende...

----------

## codadilupo

ok per me

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Akiross mi ha scritto che viene, khazad-dum forse!!! Yuppi!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Mi son ricordato, ahimè di un impegno proprio questo venerdì.  :Neutral:  non è che si potrebbe spostare il gpub ad un altro giorno  :Mr. Green:  ? Ovviamente se la cosa poi diventa problematica, lo teniamo al 18 e vi berrete una birra anche per me  :Wink:  Aspetto il vostro magnanimo riscontro.

----------

## federico

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Mi son ricordato, ahimè di un impegno proprio questo venerdì.  non è che si potrebbe spostare il gpub ad un altro giorno  ? Ovviamente se la cosa poi diventa problematica, lo teniamo al 18 e vi berrete una birra anche per me  Aspetto il vostro magnanimo riscontro.

 

Per me sei scemo :p

Dai, anche sabato posso esserci...

E i nuovi gentoo pinguini? Non viene nessuno di nuovo? Dai guardate che siamo simpatici, e poi ho tutta una serie di gravurie nuove da raccontare  :Smile: 

Fede

----------

## drizztbsd

Propongo di aprire un poll per la scelta del giorno.

A me va bene qualsiasi giorno (se è possibile evitare il sabato che di solito mi ubriaco con mio cugino  :Razz: )

----------

## codadilupo

purtroppo, per me, qualsiasi altra data viene un poco stretta. venerdi' sabato e domenica ho tre compleanni, cazzarola!

Coda

----------

## federico

scusa fai come faccio io, tira un po' di pacchi...

----------

## ClodX

Io ci sonooooooo!!!

per me non c'Ã¨ problema per la data, finchÃ¨ sono nullafacente >_<

Basta saperlo un pÃ² prima cosÃ¬ avviso chi devo e organizzo il resto  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

 *federico wrote:*   

> scusa fai come faccio io, tira un po' di pacchi...

 

Si ecco appunto, per venerdi ho un impegno imprevisto anche io... Spostiamo il giorno ?  :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

A  scanso di  equivoci. Io ed il fede venerdì non ci siamo. Se volete trovarvi inter vobis, fate vobis. Passo quindi la palla e la responsabilità di successi (o flop per l'evento) ad altri. Per quanto riguarda il  prossimo giorno... 

E se facessimo il primo di giugno?

----------

## mouser

Io e Vale non abbiamo problemi di sorta per questo Venerdì e, sicuramente, neanche per quello del 1 Giugno.

Io direi: manteniamo la data per dopodomani (18/05) e chi c'è c'è (<--- si scrive così??? mah), per quelli che non possono si replicherà il 1 Giugno... almeno non sarà come al solito che tra un Gpub e l'altro passano all'incirca 2 ere glaciali, una dozzina di età del bronzo e mi tocca vedere akiross e coda con 6 braccia e 1/2 cervello per via della teoria darwiniana.

Quindi, butterei li come idea: chi c'è venerdì 18/05 ???? Chi ci sarà venerdì 1/06???

Noi ci saremo ad entrambi... Al max se questo venerdì siamo in pochi, abbiamo passato una serata tranquilla a sorseggiare uno zombie (o altre medicine anti-problemi alcoliche)

Rispondete, gente, rispondete  :Very Happy: 

@deadhead: è la prima volta che, per quanto riguarda i GPub, lanci la palla e ritiri la mano... Che fede ti abbia contagiato???  :Laughing: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## ClodX

Non assicuro per questo venerdi, mentre ho già prenotato la serata dell'1 per il Gpub  :Wink: 

ad ogni modo....mi sfugge il luogo di dove ci si vede O_o

----------

## codadilupo

sorry, devo dare forfait per venerdi' 18.

Coda

----------

## federico

Io venerdi 1 giugno ci sono!

Colgo l'occasione per lanciare uno spot pubblicitario: sabato 2 giugno alla croce verde di milano (via san vincenzo, zona viale papiniano, zona porta genova) ci sara' l'annuale grigliata aperta a volontari e amici (quindi voi). Si tratta di una quota partecipativa di 10 euro per accedere a carne a volonta' (circa mezzo chilo a testa stimato) e alcool free + birra artigianale e musica dal vivo. E' una cosa abbastanza easy e solitamente e' pieno di tipelle  :Smile: 

Se qualcuno non sapesse cosa fare per cena... [ PS: non e' una di quelle cose di chiesa dove come arrivi ti chiedono se vuoi entrare a far parte della setta, giusto per fugare i dubbi! ]

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *federico wrote:*   

> [ PS: non e' una di quelle cose di chiesa dove come arrivi ti chiedono se vuoi entrare a far parte della setta, giusto per fugare i dubbi! ]

 fede, quella è scientology  :Very Happy:  ed è una associazione a delinquere

Ottima l'adesione per il primo di giugno, provvedo subito ad aprire un altro 3d così da non generare confusione!

----------

## mouser

Ok, quindi pare che per il 1 Giugno siamo in molti.

Ma....

... qualcuno sa di esserci domani, 18/05?

Perchè se già mi dite che non c'è nessuno, io evito proprio di andarci...... altrimenti sono solo, soletto   :Crying or Very sad: 

Circiao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## crisandbea

Opterei anche io per il 1Giugno.       Domani la vedo impossibile...   :Sad:     oggi ho da fare un installation party, domani incontro di lavoro .....    

ciauz

----------

## drizztbsd

Boh io ci sarei anche, quanti siamo?

----------

## codadilupo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   [ PS: non e' una di quelle cose di chiesa dove come arrivi ti chiedono se vuoi entrare a far parte della setta, giusto per fugare i dubbi! ] fede, quella è scientology  ed è una associazione a delinquere

 

perchè, l'altra no  :Wink:  ?

Coda

----------

## federico

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*    *federico wrote:*   [ PS: non e' una di quelle cose di chiesa dove come arrivi ti chiedono se vuoi entrare a far parte della setta, giusto per fugare i dubbi! ] fede, quella è scientology  ed è una associazione a delinquere 
> 
> perchè, l'altra no  ?
> 
> Coda

 

Dove ci sono io, c'e' sempre di mezzo qualcosa di losco  :Smile: 

----------

## mouser

Comunque, direi che per domani è tutto saltato.... Ci vediamo il 1 Giugno, allore  :Very Happy: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## drizztbsd

oh buono così domani vado a ubriacarmi al funde come al solito

ci vediamo il primo   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## federico

Io ti consiglierei anche uno dei miei locali preferiti, il Pogue Mahone's , porta romana milano

----------

## Scen

 *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   

> oh buono così domani vado a ubriacarmi al funde come al solito

 

Attento che se ti ubriachi troppo poi mi fai i commit sbagliati e mi fotti il portage tree  :Twisted Evil:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## comio

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Comunque, direi che per domani è tutto saltato.... Ci vediamo il 1 Giugno, allore 
> 
> Ciriciao
> 
> mouser 

 

cambia il titolo!!! che io mi stavo per presentare domani  :Very Happy: 

ci vediamo l'1?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Hai ragione comio, grazie per avermelo fatto notare, ho provveduto a redirigere il tutto verso il 3d del 1° giugno!

----------

## ElDios

Dovrei esserci anche io a meno di problemi di sorta..

ciauz   :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

 *ElDios wrote:*   

> Dovrei esserci anche io a meno di problemi di sorta..
> 
> ciauz  

 

EEEE COS'E' UN MIRACOLO ? :p

----------

## .:deadhead:.

lasciate morire questo povero 3d e postate qui  :Wink:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-559805.html

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> lasciate morire questo povero 3d e postate qui  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-559805.html

 

Ne forzo la morte chiudendo il thread  :Wink: 

----------

